# White Super 91-II



## DonArkie (Nov 24, 2009)

I had Doc White build me a custom White Super 91-II in .504 cal. The gun has a Wilson Barrel, the receiver & bolt assembly is from the original bolt design back in the early 90's Super 91 Whites. The Model 70 swing type safety is custom added were the original type Super 91 safety was a trigger style safety. The stock is a Boyd Thumbhole with a Glue on Curved Super Decelerator recoil pad also the stock is glass bedded and accurized. The scope is a Burris Fullfield II 3x9x40, the rings are Burris Signature Series Zee Rings. I finished the scope ring & stock in Predator's Fall Grey Camo. The stock has a clear flat rubberized finish for non-slip













this gun is a heavy lead shooter. The slug it shoots is 500gr. in .504cal


----------



## Underclocked (Nov 25, 2009)

Rifle turned out great, Don.  You do good work!


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Nov 25, 2009)

Super nice White Super-91 II DonArky!  

Awesome job on the camouflaging!  The White Rifles LLC adds a really nice touch to the overall look.


----------



## DonArkie (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks Scott & Under.

bagged in on a cauldwell lead sled @ groups at 85 yards
95 gr. 2-F Pryodex
495 gr. Lead slug by Batchief909


----------

